

Without The Net - PieSquared
http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/3239/

======
cousin_it
Refreshing article. The author refuses to rationalize his Web addiction,
unlike a lot of other smart people. The very advantage of the Web over TV,
absence of central control, makes it an even more efficient timewaster.

